# Solved: missing alarm system code



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a Radionics D420/D4112 alarm system in a rental I just bought and theres no manual with the master code penciled in. Is there a way to create a new master code without making a service call or replacing the main control board? Somewhere on line I found 3 ways to get a new code 1) make a service call, 2) replace the main control board, 3) install a new alarm system. Real helpful. I found all the manuals on line.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I see you not only have a security system that you don't have the code for, but you also have a leaky toilet tank _(another thread)_. I'm sure you'll find more things... Good luck!

Unless you can get the code from a previous owner/renter you're pretty much out-of-luck with that old system. The D4112 required a D5100 bar code programmer to program and setup the system. You may be able to find one, but ...

I would test the system's sensors to determine if they're in working condition. If they are, or can easily be put into good operating condition, I would consider replacing the system panel with a new one and use the existing sensors/wiring. If they're not in working condition, you have a bigger and more costly decision to make.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I did a Google search, and most of the better posts say that model is outdated....and not very user friendly. Not progamable with the keypad, it takes software that apparently only a service man or dealer has.

*http://www.google.com/search?q=+Rad...=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&sa=2*

Hey, your thread is in the results, about 5 or 6th down as I am writing this.


----------



## pcguy9441 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info even if it's not what I'd hoped for. Looks like I'm up a creek without a paddle. Thanks for the Google effort. That was dead on.


----------

